# Paying Dik maintenance fees.



## moni (Mar 13, 2006)

I am going to apologize upfront because I am sure this question has already been asked and answered.  (It has been months since I have logged in.) However I can't find a thread that addresses what I need to know.  I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out.  

Last year I paid my MF via email.  I had a contact person that I went through and the transaction went fairly smoothly.  I have received 2 statements from Dik that I don't understand at all. I also received an email regarding my statement.  I tried to email back and it didn't go through.  I have also tried to email my contact person including all the other past contact persons and none of the emails went through.

How do I pay my maintenance fees this year?  Is there a new payment method that I don't know about?


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2006)

I was having the same problem with all my past contact emails not going through.  Per this board, I emailed Judy, from the 'Financial Department' and she emailed the next day with the form to fill out and email back to her.   Here's her address:  judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## moni (Mar 15, 2006)

*Many thanks.*

Thanks for the info..  I appreciate it!


----------



## TAG (Mar 22, 2006)

*trouble with DIK web site*

I emailed Judy to see why, after a month, my credit card hasn't been charged for 07 maintenance fees.  She said they were having trouble with the web site and emailed me a form to fill out and email back.  -TAG


----------

